# Live Plants



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

So I am about to set up my 55 gallon tank and I have a piece of wood in it and with the rocks and a few other decoration but I was wanting some live plants so I was wondering if it would be a good idea to put a live plant in a new tank set up or should I wait until it has been set up and the water filtered through?? any help would be great thank you


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Its best to wait until a tank is fully cycled with fish already in it.

What type of lighting are you running?


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

just the LED light that the tank came with.. it gets some sun light also but not a lot


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

You may be able to do some low light plants like crypts, moss, anubias, java fern... but most genertic leds are not that powerful but it depends on the ones you have. If the leds are enough to light the tank visually it should be enough at least for some basic low light plants. I'd start with low light plants see how they do then possibly get some low-medium light plants. I doubt the lights are that powerful so just start with the easiest plants you can't find and work your way up as if you can't keep the easy ones you can't keep the harder ones.

I'd just start with a few plants that I mentioned and see how they do under the light. If they can't survive probably nothing will. Also sunlight from a window can cause algae especially if it is direct so be careful with that,


----------

